# Perfume Oils?



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

:idea: I've been looking up articles for perfume oils and such has anyone made perfume oils? Not with alcohol but with actual oil, I know they exsist don't lie to me!!!  

Oh and would you think that adding like a bees wax to the perfume oil would make it into like a "hard" persume oil that you could just touch and then put behind your ears or what have you.  Like a salve type almost?

*edited to add second paragraph


----------



## valor (May 8, 2009)

I, too have been getting into them!! I make solid perfume in a hand salve as of now, but the process for making perfume oils is relatively simple.

You mix your essential oils with a base note, a heart note and a top note (usually something like citrus, but not always) and let them sit for 24-48 hours. Check them, adjust the scent if you think that it needs it. Then you simply dilute it with a 4 to one ratio of a carrier oil, such as jojoba, or fractionated coconut oil.

Example on the 4:1 ratio...if you use 10 drops of each of the three essential oil notes, you have 30 drops. 30 x 4 = 120 drops of a carrier oil.

Thank Expert village, cause that's where I got all of this info! LOL


----------



## Tabitha (May 8, 2009)

Snowdrift Farms carries perfumers oil & has many recipes on the subject.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

exxxcceeelllleeennntttttttttt I saw the regular perfume recipes on snow drift but didn't notice for the hard perfume... have to check it out again.. Oh and Valor, I read that a bit-o-bees wax will work to make the perfume hard so I would assume that using the carrier oil then doing it like a salve would get the result i'm looking for! 

*edited b/c i can't spell


----------

